# Increase Mouse Tracking Speed Beyond Max Pref Setting?



## DirtyCzech (Apr 17, 2017)

Hello. Is there a utility or a way to increase the max tracking cursor speed for the Apple mouse? I like to keep my tracking speed max'd out, so the cursor will shoot across the screen even if you look at the mouse. But, I'm interested in a way to make the cursor even faster. I've heard gaming mice work well for this but I'm not a gamer and have no experience with that style of hardware.

Thanks


----------



## DirtyCzech (Apr 17, 2017)

Answered my own question:

https://paulminors.com/how-to-speed-up-mouse-tracking-on-mac/


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 17, 2017)

And in twenty minutes. Usually, as you are thinking about what to put down in the post, you come up with an idea. Yours worked.


----------

